# Commute from Lucan to Leopardstown



## evi3 (5 May 2008)

Hi we are looking at buying in lucan but my boyfriend works in Leopardstown, any ideas on the commute time please? Thanks !! (thinking of buying St Mary's parish area)


----------



## deedee80 (6 May 2008)

Hi there,
will your boyfriend be driving or using public transport - what time does he start work at?


----------



## evi3 (6 May 2008)

Sorry, he would be driving and starting at 9am and leaving work at 5.30pm !


----------



## aircobra19 (6 May 2008)

I don't know the commuting times, but I would be surprised if its less than 40min/1Hour, in a car, as both areas have very heavy traffic. I'd consider getting a motorbike if I was doing that route. M50, Toll bridge. Or live somewhere else. tbh. Perhaps its better now with the 3 lanes open on the M50.


----------



## deedee80 (6 May 2008)

My boyfriends sister did that exact commute...and ended up leaving her job for one closer to home.  Sorry I know thats not much help.  It was at the peak of the roadworks on the m50 though and I believe (and have witnessed myself) that things are much improved now thats theres 3 lanes open.  I imagine, to be on the safe side, your boyfriend would want to be leaving the house at 7.30am to be in for 9.  However, would changing his hours to start earlier or a bit later be a possibility.  All last week I had to travel from Lucan to Dartry for a 9.30 start.  Took very max 40mins each day - I was shocked.  I think that as I was leaving that bit later I missed most of the heavy traffic and it was all very stress free.


----------



## aircobra19 (6 May 2008)

Some weeks you get quiet weeks, and traffic "bubbles" I call them where you meet no traffic, or endless traffic. Traffic moves like the Brownian movement in my opinion. Very hard to predict.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brownian_motion


----------



## John Rambo (6 May 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Some weeks you get quiet weeks, and traffic &quot;bubbles&quot; I call them where you meet no traffic, or endless traffic. Traffic moves like the Brownian movement in my opinion. Very hard to predict.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brownian_motion


 
Good post...you are dead right. You just cannot predict journey times. What one week takes 40 minutes could be double that the week after.


----------



## evi3 (6 May 2008)

Thanks guys, we can't afford a house more than 370k and as himself works in leopardstown and the surrounding house prices in the areas around there are sky high we are Having trouble finding somewhere that suits both of us!


----------



## aircobra19 (6 May 2008)

Maybe rent for a year, see what happens.


----------



## gearoidmm (6 May 2008)

Or even rent for a period in Lucan first to see what the commute is like before committing to buying.  You mind find that it's ok after all


----------



## deedee80 (7 May 2008)

Or you could consider Tallaght, it would be closer to Leopardstown and in your price range.  You would definitely get an apartment near leopardstown for that money but I can understand you would like a house.


----------



## evi3 (7 May 2008)

Thanks Deedee yeh might have to reconsider tallaght, kingswood seems okay so might have a look at that area!


----------



## aircobra19 (7 May 2008)

I think thats what I would do aswell. Reduce the commute.


----------



## deedee80 (7 May 2008)

Kingswood is a good choice.  I went out with someone from Kingswood before and thought it was really nice, I'd say defo one of the nicest parts of Tallaght.  I haven't been in a long time but I'd be surprised to hear its changed


----------



## ajapale (7 May 2008)

CCOVICH said:


> If you need directions or need to know how long it takes to commute, please ask the question in the Holidays, Travel, Transport, Hotels and Airlines forum.
> 
> Thanks



Moved from LLL.


----------

